# Good LFS in or near Toronto?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My wife and I are vacationing in Niagara Falls this upcoming week and we may visit Toronto. Are there any good LFSs to visit? I'm looking into possibly bringing back some Tropica plants.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not sure about fish stores in Canada, but there is a very very good fish store with a very wide variety of plants near Buffalo. It's called "The Fish Place" and heres the address: 141 Robinson Street North Tonawanda, NY 14120. This is the phone number (716)-693-4411 and here are the hours: Mon.-Fri. 12-9, Sat. 10-6, Sun. 11-5.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks.  I may check that out.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm actually heading there today to pick up some seachem phosphorus.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

"The Fish Place" is a great store. Must go drop by and take a look if you are around the area. I just went there a few days ago to check on new plants. They usually restock every Tuesday night so Wednesday might be a good day to stop by.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

There must be a Big Als there somewhere


----------



## Adrian (Aug 4, 2006)

*Is there anything else besides Big Al's ?*

For me the inly store worth visiting is the Big Al's, and specifically one located in a plaza opposite of Canadian Tire store in Yonge/Steels area.

They have the biggest plant selection and good quality. They also seem to know how to recognize true SAE from others.

Other Big Al's in the vicinity seem to neglect plants, but sometimes they also get something interesting.

Just be ready for the sticker shock when you enter - somehow the prices almost double on this side of the border.

Can anyone point me in a different direction for quality and plant selection other than Big Al's?

Enjoy the Falls!!!

Adrian


----------

